# Chaga Mushroom extract



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone here use this? If so, where is a reputable place to buy it?


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

It's popular in Alaska, in the bush. Have a friend up there that told me about it. Haven't tried it yet, and sorry, don't know where to buy it.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Thaks ldc, I got interested in it when I was researching American chestnuts. I have some saplings growing from old roots near my house. I had read that mudpacks made from the soil at the base of the tree can heal the blight cankers but will not cure it of the blight. The tree will continue to get more cankers. Then while trying to finding out more about that, I read a quote from a mushroom book that a botanist from Canada used poultices made from Chaga mushrooms to heal the cankers and he claimed that it also cured the blight. I'm also interested in it's healing properties for people. It has been used in Russia to treat cancer patients in hospitals and is supposed to be good for inflammation and for building up the immune system.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Mountain Rose Herbs carries it. They are one of the most reputable herbal suppliers. Many herbal medicine schools and also herbalists buy from them. All their stuff is organic and they sell so much that their stock is always fresh. I've never gotten anything from them that I was unhappy with.

Here's a link to the extract, you can also buy the mushroom from them and make your own extract if you want.

Single Herbal Extracts and Tinctures - A-C


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks so much, Cliff, I'll check it out!
Here's the quote I found about the mushrooms and the site:


> As an interesting anecdote that does not relate to human health but demonstrates the curative power of the Chaga mushroom, Paul Stamets mentions a Quebec arborist who uses a chaga poultice to cure chestnut blight. It not only cures the infection but the tree even becomes blight resistant after treatment. [134]
> http://hjo.org/the-extraordinary-siberian-chaga/


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow that's very interesting. Being he used a poultice I'm thinking it wasn't extract he used but probably made a poultice of the actual mushroom, probably powdered? I wonder if there's a way to find that out.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

That was a quote from Paul Stamet who wrote Mycelium Running. He might know. I'm sure the Chestnut Researchers would want to know more about that too _if_ it is true!


----------

